# طلب



## mr_midoo0 (16 أبريل 2006)

الرجاء من جميع الأخوه الأعضاء اعطائى اى معلومات عن المبانى سابقة التجهيز وأنواعها وطرق التشييد

وشكراُ


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 أبريل 2006)

سبق التجهيز Pre Fabrication

وهو عبارة عن تقسيم المبنى الخرساني المسلح إلى وحدات سابقة التجهيز تصنع في المصنع ثم تجمع في الموقع ، وهذا يؤدي إلى اقتصاد كبير في عمل الشدات ووفر في المواد والعمالة.
يؤدي سبق التجهيز بجانب دوره في الإقلال من كميات الخرسانة المستعملة ، إلى تحسين مستوى الإنتاج عن طريق التحكم بصورة أفضل في عمليات الخلط والهز والرش بالمياه ، وتحويل الغالبية العظمى من العمالة إلى المصنع من شأنه أن يهىء محيطا أكثر تنظيما وبأجور اقل ، ويعتبر توفير الوقت عن طريق إتمام عمليات سبق الصب داخل المصنع عاملا هاما من الناحية الاقتصادية وبالإضافة إلى انه يمكن معالجة الخرسانة بالبخار داخل المصنع مما يجعل تصلبها بصورة أسرع وأيسر مما لو تركت لتتصلب في الجو العادي .
ومن المؤكد إن الإنشاء الخرساني يتجه مستقبلا نحو سبق التجهيز إلى أن يصبح الطريقة المتغلبة ويصبح الصب على الموقع هو النادر ومما سيدفع التطور نحو هذا الاتجاه للاحتياجات المعمارية الملحة والسريعة للوحدات السكنية والمباني الصناعية .
ويساعد سبق التجهيز في حل المشكلات الإسكانية ويحقق حلولا لمشكلات التغطية الخرسانية للبحور الواسعة للمباني الصناعية والمواصلات والتجارة وغيرها .
وسبق التجهيز يمكن تطبيقه لكل من البحور الصغيرة المتكررة وكذلك البحور الكبيرة .
	البحور الصغيرة المتكررة :
1-	الإنشاء الهيكلي :
ويقوم على أساس تجميع أعمدة وكمرات جاهزة ثم تقفيل الفراغات بحوائط داخلية وخارجية غير حاملة ومزايا هذه الطريقة براعة التنفيذ مع تخفيض الأحمال على الأساسات وإمكانية استخدام سبق الإجهاد في الكمرات ذاتها وفي وصلها بعضها ببعض ، وتستعمل هذه الطريقة في سبق التجهيز لهياكل المصانع وفي بعض المباني المتعددة الطبقات ، إلا أن هذه الطريقة قد ينتج عنها شروخ تظهر في الوصلات نتيجة لعدم تماسك الهيكل مع الحشوات وبسبب تعدد هذه الوصلات، وفي هذا النوع من الإنشاء يمكن إقامة هيكل إنشائي بمسطح نحو 500 متر مربعا في يوم واحد باستخدام عامل متخصص واحد وثلاثة عمال عاديين وسائق للونش .

2-	الإنشاء بالحوائط الحاملة :
وهو الاتجاه الثاني والغالب في الإنشاء بالوحدات الجاهزة للبحور الصغيرة المتكررة هو الإنشاء باستخدام بانوهات من حوائط حاملة ، وهناك حلول مختلفة في هذا الاتجاة :

	الحل الأول : 
وهو يستعمل الحوائط العرضية العمودية على الواجهة كحوائط إنشائية حاملة أما الحوائط الخارجية للواجهة وهي حاملة لنفسها فتترك لتصرف المعماري والبلاطات في هذه الحالة تحملها الحوائط العرضية وهي تتكون من بلاطات بطول وعرض الحجرات ، وإما من بانوهات طويلة ذات ضلوع وذات معدل ثابت تكون في مجموعها أسقف الحجرات .

	والحل الثاني : 
يستخدم منشأ مكونا من حوائط طويلة وعرضية حاملة للأسقف والحوائط الخارجية قد تكون مزدوجة من طبقتين بينهما فراغ أو طبقة عازلة أو من طبقتين الخارجية عازلة من خرسانة مسامية تتبعها طبقة خرسانية ثقيلة حاملة .

	الحل الثالث :
يستخدم حوائط طويلة حاملة وهي من حوائط الواجهة وحوائط موازية لها والبانوهات سابقة الصب بمقاس الحجرة من خرسانة خفيفة والأسقف مصنوعة من وحدات مجوفة سابقة الإجهاد ترتكز على الحوائط الحاملة .

	الحل الرابع :
يجمع بين الإنشاء الهيكلي في الداخل والحوائط الحاملة الخارجية وهو يستخدم كمرات عريضة ترتكز على الأعمدة الداخلية وعلى الحوائط الخارجية .

	الحل الخامس :
ويتعلق بالحوائط الحاملة وينتج عنه أخف مباني وهو يستخدم بانوهات رفيعة بطول الباكيات مقواة بأضلع على جوانبها وبلاطات الأسقف ترتكز على حوائط عرضية محيطها مقوى بأضلع خارجية وبجانب مقاومتها لعزم الانحناء تقوم القوا طيع بنقل أحمال الأضلع الرأسية في نهايتها إلى الأساسات .


3-	الإنشاء الصندوقي :
وهو الاتجاه الثالث في سبق التجهيزات للباكيات المتكررة ويتجه نحو صب مجموعات من حوائط وأسقف متماسكة في المصنع ونقلها كاملة بما يصاحبها من تشطيبات ومهمات جاهزة للتجميع هذا الاتجاه يقلل الوصلات التي يجب إتمامها على الواقع رغم ما يتطلبه من وسائل نقل ورفع متقدمة وتتفاوت الحلول المستعملة في هذا الاتجاه بتفاوت إمكانيات النقل والتجميع وقد دلت التجارب على إمكانية إقامة منشأ بهذه الطريقة مبني من أربعة طوابق يحتوي على 16 وحدة سكنية يستغرق 10 أيام كما يستغرق 4 أسابيع لإنهائه كاملا من مستوى الأساس إلى انتقال السكان إليه وذلك باستخدام 17 عاملا .

وقد ذهبت التجارب لحلول أبعد من ذلك وهي التصنيع الكامل لوحدات صندوقية متماسكة لغرفة أو غرفتين متقابلتين وهذه الطريقة تمكن من سرعة الإنشاء والتوفير في حديد التسليح والعمالة على المواقع ومن عيوبها ثقل وزن الوحدات ( قد تصل إلى 13 طن ) الأمر الذي يتطلب أوناش كبيرة وأساسات صلبة .

	سبق التجهيز للبحور الكبيرة :
في تغطية البحور الكبيرة يتجه المصمم في اغلب الأحوال إلى استعمال الأسقف المنحنية إلا إذا اضطرته ظروف انتفاعية إلى استعمال الأسقف المستوية ففي سبق تجهيز مثل هذه الأسقف نجد مشكلتان هامتان متداخلتان هما :
-	مشكلة النقل لوحدات إنشائية ثقيلة .
-	ومشكلة وصل الوحدات في مجموعها متماسكة ذات بحور كبيرة .
فمشكلة النقل تتعلق بوزن الوحدات وأطوالها والمسافة التي تقطعها هذه الوحدات من المصنع  إلى الموقع ومن الواضح أن العلاج المباشر لهذه المشكلة تم في اتجاهين هامين هما :
-	الأول بإنقاص الوزن دون إنقاص الحجم وهذا سيبقي مشكلات النقل لوحدات خفيفة أبعادها طويلة وقد يتم تصغير الوزن عن طريق تصغير الأبعاد وهذا من شأنه أن يضخم المشكلة الثانية وهي عمل وصلات بين الوحدات . 
-	أما الاتجاه الثاني فهدفه إلغاء النقل كلية عن طريق سبق التجهيز على المواقع وتبقى مشكلات الرفع والتثبيت ومن الطبيعي أن هذا الاتجاه يحل مشكلة النقل والمواصلات ولكنه يحرم سبق التجهيز من مميزات التصنيع والإشراف الآلي .

ولحل مشكلات النقل عن طريق إنقاص وزن الوحدة بدون إنقاص حجمها يمكن الجمع بين سبق التجهيز وسبق الإجهاد وكذلك تصميم الكمرات ذات البحور الواسعة على هيئة جمالونات لتخفيف وزن العناصر سابقة التجهيز ، ويكون ذلك بصب الجمالونات الخرسانية في المصنع ثم تحمل على السيارة النقل حيث يتم تجميعها .
يسمح سبق التجهيز في موقع العمل بإنتاج وحدات اكبر حجما وبالتالي وصلات اقل عددا ومع ذلك فانه يخلق صعوبات عديدة عند رفع الوحدات الأمر الذي أصبح ميسورا بالمعدات الحديثة .

ويتزايد استعمال الكمرات والحوائط والهياكل والبلاطات المسطحة المنحنية التي يتم صبها على ارض الموقع ثم ترفع أو تقاوم في مكانها النهائي وفي اغلب الحالات يمكن صب تلك الوحدات فوق بعضها باستعمال اقل مسطح من الشدات أو بدون شدات إطلاقا ، وتؤدي طريقة البلاطات المرفوعة Lift Slab إلى امكان صب عدة أسقف كاملة ذات بوائك عريضة احداهما فوق الأخرى ، ثم يرفع كل سقف منها دفعة واحدة إلى منسوب النهائي في المبنى .

ومن مميزات هذه الطريقة سهولة صب البلاطات الواحدة فوق الاخري على مستوى الأرض دون الحاجة إلى إقامة أو فك أو تنظيف شدات بحيث يتتابع الصب كل يومين وتثبيت البلاطات في مواضعها النهائية بطريقة أدق مما صبت على موقعها والعمل يتم على مستوى الأرض بطريقة آمنه ومستمرة ، ومن الممكن وضع التشطيبات النهائية على البلاطة من مواد عازلة للصوت والحرارة ، وكذلك تثبيت الوصلات الكهربائية والأدوات الصحية قبل رفعها إلى وضعها النهائي في هدوء مما يخفف الضوضاء التي تصاحب عملية الإنشاء العادي .
ويمكن تطوير هذا النوع من الإنشاء باستعمال الخرسانة الخفيفة والبلاطات ذات الضلوع Waffle slabs وكذا الجمع بين سبق الإجهاد والبلاطات ذات الضلوع المتقاطعة بهدف الوصول إلى بلاطة اخف واقوي وأسهل من الرفع .
وهناك طريقة أخرى باسم Jack black لصب المباني الخرسانية بدون استعمال الشدات ، ففي هذه الطريقة يصب سقف الدور العلوي الأخير على مستوى الأرض ثم يرفع وتثبت الحوائط الخارجية والداخلية وتنهى أعمال التشطيبات الدور الأخير وهكذا عملية الرفع تتم بواسطة روافع
وميزة هذه الطريقة بجانب توفير الشدات إتمام الأعمال الإنشائية وغيرها على مستوى الأرض بدلا من إتمامها على ارتفاعات شاهقة .
وسبق التجهيز على الأرض لأسقف قشرية رفيعة كاملة قبل رفعها إلى اماكنها في المبنى يحقق وفرا كبيرا في الشدات مع خفة وزن الوحدات المرفوعة ، بحيث يمكن رفع سقف قشري كامل باستخدام أوناش صغيرة .

•	الوصلات بين الوحدات الجاهزة :
يعتبر الاستمرار المادي بين الوحدات الإنشائية ميزة هامة أساسية للمنشآت الخرسانية المسلحة المصبوب على الموقع وهذا الاستمرار لا يتحقق بالكامل في الإنشاء بالوحدات الجاهزة حيث تتصل وحدة بأخرى عن طريق وصلات تتم في أوضاعها النهائية بعد فترة زمنية من عملية الصب السابق للوحدات ذاتها ، وهنا تتم الوصلات جافة By joints بلحام نهايات من الصاج أو بمسامير قلاووظ لتثبيت الكمرات والتطريحات والحوائط كل في مكانها . أو تتم وصلات سائلة بصب خرسانات حول أسياخ ممتدة من وحدة لأخرى وفي مكان مفرغ خصيصا لهذه الوصلات كما يمكن أن يتم الجمع بين اللحام للأسياخ الحديدية والخرسانة المصبوبة حول الأسياخ .
ويعتبر تكوين الوصلات بين الوحدات السابقة الصب من أهم التفصيلات التي يتوقف عليها نجاح الإنشاء ومن الأمور الواجب مراعاتها إمكانية تحمل الوصلة للأعمال المتوقعة ويتحكم عادة في تحديد شكل الوصلة والاجهادات التي تتعرض لها .


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (18 أبريل 2006)

•	الجمع بين سبق التجهيز والصب في الموقع :
هذه الطريقة تحل الكثير من المشكلات التي تواجه الإنشاء بالخرسانة سابقة التجهيز أو المصبوبة على الموقع إذ يمكن استعمال سابقة التجهيز تتميز بالخفة وصغر الحجم وسهولة النقل كصلبات مستديمة للخرسانات المصبوبة على الموقع وفي هذه الحالة يتكون قطاع مركب من الأجزاء الجاهزة والخرسانية المصبوبة في الموقع ولا يحتاج العمل إلا الى صلبات مؤقتة بسيطة للغاية تركز عليها وحدات المباني الجاهزة لتساعدها على حمل الخرسانة المصبوبة والعمال لحين اكتمال القطاع المركب وتمتد أسياخ التسليح من القطع الجاهزة لتصب حولها خرسانة الجزء المصبوب بالموقع لتكوين قطاع متماسك .
والملاحظ أن المباني سابقة التصنيع قد تعمل من الخرسانة أو من قطاعات الحديد والاستيل مع التكسية للبانوهات من المواد الحديثة مثل البلاستيك كما أن البانوهات الغير حاملة قد تصب بلوكات جبسية وكان للتقدم الكبير في تكنولوجيا البناء أثر واضح في تعدد طرق الإنشاء والنهو لهذه المباني السابقة التصنيع .

استبدال الخرسانة بمادة ملء أخرى في المباني سابقة التجهيز أو استخدام الاثنين معا :
يمكن استخدام نظام البناء بقوالب Cofforحيث أن نظام Coffor مناسب تماما لمواد الملء الأخرى, وهنالك بناية من ستة طوابق تم بناءها باستخدام نظام Coffor في داليان بالصين حيث تتكون الخرسانة من مزيج الأسمنت والرماد المتطاير, وترتب على ذلك وفرا ملموسا في تكلفة الإنشاء. 
كما أنه لا يوجد حدود لارتفاع المباني التي يمكن بناءها بلوحات Coffor , ويمكن بناء مباني عالية وناطحات سحاب.

لا يمكن إعادة استخدام قالب Coffor بعد صب الخرسانة لان قالب Coffor يبقى في الحائط بعد صب الخرسانة ويزيد الصلب الموجود به من تقوية الحائط. 

تقل تكلفة Coffor بنسبة 25 إلى 80% عن الطرق التقليدية للإنشاء بالخرسانة فضلا عن توفير الوقت بنسبة تصل إلى 60% في بعض الحالات. 

لا يحتاج قالب Coffor إلى خرسانة خاصة فيمكن استخدام نفس الخرسانة كما في أي نظام آخر للقوالب, ويمكن صب الخرسانة بدلو الونش أو مضخة, وللحصول على خرسانة جيدة فمن الضروري توفر الذبذبة الداخلية. 

يمكن استخدام قالب Coffor مع البلاطات , وهذا الاستخدام مناسب بصفة خاصة عند تركيب سقف كاذب ( لا يتطلب ذلك التشطيب) , وعندما تكون العمالة مكلفة. 

يختلف نظام Coffor كثيرا عن نظم القوالب الأخرى, فهو ابسط في التركيب ولا يتطلب بنية أساسية ومعدات كثيفة, ويتم التدريب بواسطة صاحب الترخيص المحلى ويمكن إجراءه خلال أيام قليلة. 
يمكن بناء جزء من الحوائط باستخدام Coffor وبناء جزء من الحوائط باستخدام نظام قوالب آخر وعمل البلاطات باستخدام نظام ثالث أو استخدام بلاطات سابقة التجهيز

غالبا ما يكون تكوين الحديد الراسي في قالب Coffor كافيا, وإذا لزم الأمر إدخال حديد تسليح إضافي في قالب Coffor فيمكن عمل ذلك بسهولة, ويتم إدخال حديد التسليح الراسي بعد وضع القالب في مكانه, وإدخال حديد التسليح الراسي بين حديد التسليح الأفقي وقطاع جانبي حرف C, ومع Coffor يكون الربط سهلا للغابة بين البلاطات والحوائط كما يتم توفير التفاصيل الإنشائية. 

خرسانة إنشائية خلوية خفيفة الوزن البلوك:

السيبوركس مادة إنشائية خفيفة الوزن مصنعة من نفس مكونات الخرسانة التقليدية: الإسمنت و الرمل و الماء و يضاف عليها بودرة الألمنيوم و بعض المواد الأخرى بنسب محددة ثم تعالج داخل أفران تحت البخار و بدرجة حرارة معينة ليخرج بعدها المنتج جاهزاً للاستعمال مباشرة.

و المنتج متوفر في صورة طابوق بمقاسات متعددة و في صورة وحدات مسلحة سابقة التجهيز لتستخدم في الجدران و الأسقف و الأعتاب، و من الممكن بناء فيلا من دور أو دورين بواسطة طابوق سيبوركس و أسقف و أعتاب مسلحة من السيبوركس (حسب نظام السيبوركس) دون الحاجة إلى أعمدة أو كمرات خرسانية.

يارب اكون قدرت افيدك


----------



## mr_midoo0 (20 أبريل 2006)

شكراً على الرد والمعلومات المفيدة
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## راجية الجنة (21 مايو 2009)

معلومات مفيدة بحق بارك الله فيك ولكنها ستكون افضل لو دعمتا بالرسومات التوضيحية


----------



## م /هبه قنديل (21 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع رائع ومفيد جدا جزاك الله كل الخير اخى مؤمن بالله


----------



## archhm (14 يونيو 2010)

thanks a lot


----------



## abdarhman2013 (14 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيكم علي المعلومات الرائعه بس لوكملتوها بصوره


----------

